# T2 spotting scope adapter for MFT



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Figured I'd try photoscoping on the cheap










could not turn this down at $139 eu all in,



> Konus KonuSpot Spotting Scopes
> 
> The Konus KonuSpot-70 20-60x70 Spotting Scope is a powerful spotting scope with high image definition. Multi-coated optics increase brightness. Increased resolution provides a clean, clear image. A durable metal body with rubber armor, provides an antishock barrier for long term use. The comfort of a 45 degree eyepiece is invaluable when seated or using for prolonged periods of time. The sleek, European design will appeal to hunters, birdwatchers, and nature enthusiasts alike. An included camera adapted (requires optional T2 ring) turns your spotter into the ultimate telephoto lens. An included table-top tripod gets you ready in no time, and the included carry case stores everything for easy portability.


Includes tripod, case and camera adapter. Cheapest I could find for the same kit was $229 US plus shipping and taxes.

But I need an adapter I think....anyone with some experience on this??

Trip to the Camargue got me hooked again on birding










found one

Teleskop-Express: T2 ring for Micro Four Thirds (Panasonic, Olympus)

*I wonder if these are universal for MFT or camera specific???*


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I can't see how it wouldn't be for any m43 body -- isn't it essentially a specialized form of lens adapter, no electronics just the physical bayonet?

The site you linked does mention some specific camera models, but they're all first and very early second-gen models. I suspect the list is just a complete list of m43 bodies available at the time that page was built.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

MacDoc: check out Jean Iron's Digiscoping web site. Maybe her "found" adapter will work for you. Her system and others with a point and shoot type camera that is only held to the opening and not attached. 

Check the results she and other have with this system.

Be sure to post images when you begin to use your setup.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks but I need attached - no way you can be steady enough with a 20-60x zoom

Matt yes I think it's universal for later models


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Now you get what you pay for and the tripod is a bit useless - hard to use and flimsy plastic and awful bearings - anyone got suggestion for a smooth tripod head /complete tripod that moves and locks easily??

Looking at this



> The Pearstone VT-2100 Fluid Head Video Tripod is a portable, lightweight video tripod that can support cameras weighing up to 15 lbs. Its two-way pan head features separate pan and tilt locks for stable, locked-down shots, or you can pan a full 360° and tilt up and down for smooth tracking of action. An internal bubble level helps you keep the tripod level on uneven ground, while the built-in mid-level spreader holds the legs secure during readjustment.
> 
> Another great feature is the geared center column, which uses a hand crank to easily raise or lower the camera to find that perfect height (as high as 64.3"). Whether you're shooting with a DSLR, small camcorder, or even a digital point-and-shoot, the VT-2100 will give you the stability your videos need. And if you suddenly need to go handheld, the tripod's quick-release plate lets you easily snap the camera loose and indulge your inner Cloverfield.
> 
> ...












Pearstone VT-2100 Fluid Head Video Tripod VT-2100 B&H Photo


----------

